# Dog Show in Charleston SC



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Hey, anyone in the area, Charleston is holding their annual Dog Show January 26th & 27th, 9 Maltese are entered., the schedule is not posted yet but at least we know how many will be there. I'm all a-tingle. If anyone is going, let me know.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

sounds exciting. Can you take your baby there?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Marti, are you going for both days? Are you staying there?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh sounds like fun! I'll check and see if anybody I know is showing - it's always more fun that way when you know somebody! Who showed last year, do you remember?


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

> sounds exciting. Can you take your baby there?[/B]


Officially, you are not allowed to bring your own baby, however, at the outdoor shows, it's pretty easy to sneak 'em in. This show is at the Fairgrounds, there are people at the gate, the rings are all inside and it's really crowded. So in answer to your question, I wouldn't.

Pat, we usually attend on Saturday only & Charleston is just an hours' drive from my house.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

> oh sounds like fun! I'll check and see if anybody I know is showing - it's always more fun that way when you know somebody! Who showed last year, do you remember?[/B]


Let's see, Phlick's, Pnderosa, Unforgettable (she had 2 Rhapsody dogs who were simply beautiful), LarMor's & Milove(they're both local & probably haven't made it out your way!), there were a couple more but I don't remember who they were. I'll tell you, these ladies were all very very nice, they talked to me and answered all my questions, this is the reason I go to dog shows, to talk to the breeders. What a wealth of information. Do you know any of them?


----------

